# Staying in Denver, riding all over.



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Any of those places will be fun. Copper is very efficient in and out. Fun steep section of the mountain. Loveland is the easiest to get to, but is very windy, not much protection from said wind and can be brutal. Abasin is small. Brek is a clusterfuck.


----------



## leegro (Oct 20, 2011)

I just found out that I can get discounted copper tickets for $49 and winterpark tickets for $55 through work. Would you say just hit those two resorts and save some money?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Most important question - will you be riding during the week or on the weekend?

Avoid Summit County on the weekends. Total shit show. If you're going to be riding some mid-week and some weekend, hit up Loveland or Winter Park on the weekend and then hit Summit County mid-week.


----------



## leegro (Oct 20, 2011)

We will be riding Sunday-Wednesday.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Please believe him when he says that riding out to Summit is horrible on the weekend. I have had the good luck to be traveling against the flow of traffic on my trips out there, but the highway is a parking lot with people headed west on Saturday morning and doesn't move a whole lot better Sunday evening going east.

Dec. 17-21 and 4 days riding? Which day are you taking off? I'd skip Sunday if that is when you're arriving. Even if your flight lands in DIA at 10-11AM, I don't see you making it out to Summit before ~3:00-4:00PM if you check in to your hotel first. Go visit the rich people in Boulder that day instead :laugh:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sunday to Wednesday you should be fine

Why not hit up a few places? If you buy a pass at a Vail resort you can go to all of them on the same day


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I personally avoid traveling through Summit County on Sundays. The drive back to Denver from Summit can just suck. It's not great from any spot, but coming back from Summit or Vail on a Sunday afternoon can make you want to poke your eyes out. Loveland or Winterpark are better choices. If you don't leave early, you'll still get stuck in traffic, but you'll stuck for a lot less time.

Saturday in Summit or Vail isn't bad. Copper isn't any worse crowded than Winterpark and it's definitely less than Breck. You do want to leave early. From Englewood, I'd say don't be out the door any later than 6am. Get to where ever you're riding early, having breakfast at the mountain. This goes for any of them, I don't care where you are going. After 6:30, it's going to be a junk show.

$49 tix for Copper and $55 for Winterpark is a great deal. If you can buy as you go, I'd play the snow report game if it's snowing. Both resorts usually have the snow reports on their phone lines updated by 5:30am. Not sure about the websites, but I think they get them updated at about the same time now too. Often times one of those spots gets a much more significant amount of snow versus the other.


----------



## leegro (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay sounds like we will plan on Sunday being Winter Park or Loveland. 
We are riding all 4 days. We arrive sat. night and leave thursday morning.

Would you guys ride breckenridge or just do copper? Remember I am getting copper tickets for $49. While Brecks are 90ish.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally, I like Copper better than Breck for riding. If you are staying in Summit County though, Breck then beats Copper all to hell for entertainment and riding. 

Anyway, at that time of year, neither place is probably going to be significantly better than the other. The only thing Breck does better than just about anyone is park. Especially if you like to huck your meat. Though Copper now has Keystone's old Park manager/designer, whatever they are called. So their park should see a big improvement from year's past. 

I'd probably advise to go to Winterpark on that Sunday. Make sure you pick up hitchikers on Berthoud Pass. Especially if you see a snowboarder with a crazy long haired brindle wolf dog...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Is breck full price in December?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Is breck full price in December?


It does seem kind of steep for that time of year. I mean he'll be going up there a full 5 days before Christmas Eve and all...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

FUck brek and 100USD lift tickets.

Winter park, copper, Love is plenty. Just stay on the Mary Jane side of Winterpark if there is a storm.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I personally avoid traveling through Summit County on Sundays. The drive back to Denver from Summit can just suck. It's not great from any spot, but coming back from Summit or Vail on a Sunday afternoon can make you want to poke your eyes out. Loveland or Winterpark are better choices. If you don't leave early, you'll still get stuck in traffic, but you'll stuck for a lot less time.
> 
> Saturday in Summit or Vail isn't bad. Copper isn't any worse crowded than Winterpark and it's definitely less than Breck. You do want to leave early. From Englewood, I'd say don't be out the door any later than 6am. Get to where ever you're riding early, having breakfast at the mountain. This goes for any of them, I don't care where you are going. After 6:30, it's going to be a junk show.
> 
> $49 tix for Copper and $55 for Winterpark is a great deal. If you can buy as you go, I'd play the snow report game if it's snowing. Both resorts usually have the snow reports on their phone lines updated by 5:30am. Not sure about the websites, but I think they get them updated at about the same time now too. Often times one of those spots gets a much more significant amount of snow versus the other.


Jan 27. Is this advice the same for Loveland leaving Denver Saturday AM? Or is the drive to Loveland not that terrible? Flying in Friday, leaving Monday, so I have no choice but to board that weekend. Thinking Loveland Saturday, Breck Sunday. Yes I know, crowds. We're used to it. We did Northstar on a super busy Saturday and nobody complained.


----------



## leegro (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys!

Looks like we will try and go to winterpark on sunday. Then possibly copper for two days then one of loveland. 

Is that a good game plan for the 4 days there? Or would you suggest going to one resort more than the other?

We have to buy tickets for copper and winterpark by November 20th.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> Jan 27. Is this advice the same for Loveland leaving Denver Saturday AM? Or is the drive to Loveland not that terrible? Flying in Friday, leaving Monday, so I have no choice but to board that weekend. Thinking Loveland Saturday, Breck Sunday. Yes I know, crowds. We're used to it. We did Northstar on a super busy Saturday and nobody complained.


In January, most certainly the same advice. 

I would flip your plan and go to Breck on Saturday. The only reason being is traffic headed back to Denver on a Sunday night is going to be much easier from Loveland. 

Saturday morning traffic is what it is. The rule of thumb is to be passing the Morrison exit on I70 headed West before 6:30am. If you can pull that off, it's usually a smooth drive even in a snowstorm. You should get to the resorts by 7:30am-8am. Much later than that, and you could be arriving after 10 even 11am. Just to forewarn you.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

leegro said:


> Thanks for all the help guys!
> 
> Looks like we will try and go to winterpark on sunday. Then possibly copper for two days then one of loveland.
> 
> ...


Winterpark is a good Sunday bet. 

It's kind of tough as to say where to go. I prefer Winterpark when I am resort riding. The thing is it is kind of a tough mountain to get to know. That is why I like it. It takes some knowledge to get the good stuff. So your plan is probably as good as any.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> In January, most certainly the same advice.
> 
> I would flip your plan and go to Breck on Saturday. The only reason being is traffic headed back to Denver on a Sunday night is going to be much easier from Loveland.
> 
> Saturday morning traffic is what it is. The rule of thumb is to be passing the Morrison exit on I70 headed West before 6:30am. If you can pull that off, it's usually a smooth drive even in a snowstorm. You should get to the resorts by 7:30am-8am. Much later than that, and you could be arriving after 10 even 11am. Just to forewarn you.


Oh I'm staying in Breck Sunday night. Driving back Monday morning. So I was thinking, Denver friday night (dinner, etc.). Saturday Early 6am make the drive to Loveland. Do that. Saturday evening driving to breck and checking in to wherever we're staying. Sunday AM board. Sunday night chill. Monday morning go back to Denver.

Thanks for the tip on Morrison. I'll make sure to get my car ready and past it. The other cars will have the same info, up to them to heed :laugh:

Just to be clear, is the Morrison exit 470?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's the exit right after 470 if you are driving West on I70. It's the exit with all the park n ride lots.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> It's the exit right after 470 if you are driving West on I70. It's the exit with all the park n ride lots.


Sweet. Thanks. We'll be sure to be past that on Saturday morning.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Is breck full price in December?


Wow... I just checked Breck's price site (Breckenridge Lift Tickets Deals | Discount Lift Tickets in Colorado | Official Breckenridge® | Breckenridge.com)

Full price starting Dec. 16 at f------ $99 a day! At those price you might as well buy a Colorado Pass or Summitt pass if you're going to ski more than 3 days


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Wow... I just checked Breck's price site (Breckenridge Lift Tickets Deals | Discount Lift Tickets in Colorado | Official Breckenridge® | Breckenridge.com)
> 
> Full price starting Dec. 16 at f------ $99 a day! At those price you might as well buy a Colorado Pass or Summitt pass if you're going to ski more than 3 days


99$ at a resort that does not limit the amount of passes they sell in a single day is absolute bullsh1t, get an early season epic pass and call it a day or go somewhere else.


----------

